# Toy Car Trifecta Slot Car Show April 3rd



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Massapequa, NY Toy Car Trifecta
Tables sold out
Mini SuperBowl Show
check my website for info
See you there......
Bob Beers
www.auroraslotcarsbobbeers.com


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

bumpin it forward


----------

